# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  حكم النوم بدون ملابس

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*هل يجوز النوم فى غرفتي  وأنا عاري.
*
الإجابــة
*


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 
فلا حرج على المسلم في وضع ثيابه ونومه عاريا  إذا كان في غرفة نومه الخاصة ولا يخشى اطلاع غيره على عورته ممن لا يحل له  النظر إليه، ولا يجوز النظر إلى العورة إلا لزوجته، ومن هي في ملك يمينه  لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك أو ما ملكت يمينك. الحديث رواه أحمد والترمذي وغيرهما .وقد أمر الله عز وجل الأطفال والخدم بالاستئذان في أوقات النوم والراحة التي هي مظنة لوضع الثياب. فقال تعالى: وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُم مِّنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ .{النور:58}. قال أهل التفسير: في وقت القيلولة، لأن الإنسان قد يضع ثيابه في تلك الحال مع أهله.. "ومن بعد صلاة العشاء  لأنه وقت النوم...ومع ذلك فالأولى للمسلم أن يغطي عورته على كل حال. وللمزيد من الفائدة انظر الفتويين: 13458، 106998. والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...&amp;Id=126471
*

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

التعري بغير حاجة حرام على الأصح عند الشافعية

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

هل يوجد نهي من النوم بدون ملابس، ولو كان من الزوجة ؟ 
ملاحظة : لا أقصد أثناء الجماع ، إنما النوم اليومي ، وجزاكم الله خيراً .

الحمد لله

العورة يجب سترها في كل الأحوال إلا عند الحاجة كحالة الاغتسال أو الجماع أو قضاء الحاجة ونحوها ، أما بدون حاجة فيجب ستر العورة ؛ لما رواه بهز بن حكيم عن أبيه عن جده قال : يا رسول الله عوراتنا ما نأتي منها وما نذر؟ قال : " احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك أو ما ملكت يمينك " ، قال : فالرجل يكون مع الرجل ؟ قال : " إن استطعت ألا يراها أحد فافعل " ، قال : فإن كان أحدنا خالياً ، قال : فالله أحق أن يستحيا منه " رواه الترمذي (2769) وغيره .

بناءً على ما سبق لا يجوز لك أن تنام بدون ملابس تستر عورتك ، سواء كان هذا النوم مع زوجتك أو بدونها ، إنما يجوز كشف العورة عند الحاجة فقط ، والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم . 

https://islamqa.info/ar/21388

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> التعري بغير حاجة حرام على الأصح عند الشافعية


لو نقلت لنا كلامهم، ودليل التحريم عندهم، جزاك الله خيرًا.

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

من بعض كلامهم:

قال النووي في شرح مسلم (4/ 32): (وَأَمَّا كَشْفُ الرَّجُلِ عَوْرَتَهُ فِي حَالِ الْخَلْوَةِ بِحَيْثُ لَا يَرَاهُ آدَمِيٌّ فَإِنْ كَانَ لِحَاجَةٍ جَازَ.
وَإِنْ كَانَ لِغَيْرِ حَاجَةٍ فَفِيهِ خِلَافُ الْعُلَمَاءِ فِي كَرَاهَتِهِ وَتَحْرِيمِهِ.
وَالْأَصَحُّ عِنْدَنَا أَنَّهُ حَرَامٌ).
وعدها في روضة الطالبين (11/ 224) من الصغائر
قال ابن علان في الفتوحات الربانية (1/ 326): (اعلم إن أئمتنا قالوا: يحرم على المكلف كشف العورة، وإن كان خالياً، لكنها في الخلوة للرجل سوءتاه فقط، وللحرة ما بين سرتها وركبتها، بخلافها في الصلاة ونحوها، وحرمة كشفها ما لم يكن لحاجة من غسل وقضاء حاجة ونحوهما، وقد يحرم كشفها مع ذلك بأن يكون ثَمّ من ينظر ممن يحرم النظر عليه إليها، قال في شرح العباب: وإنما حرم في الخلوة تأدبًا مع الله تعالى، وفي الخبر: «فالله أحق أن يستحيا منه»).


وصدّر البخاري الباب بحديث بهز بن حكيم معلقا، قال ابن حجر في فتح الباري لابن حجر (1/ 386)
(إِنَّ ظَاهِرَ حَدِيثِ بَهْزٍ يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ التَّعَرِّيَ فِي الْخَلْوَةِ غَيْرُ جَائِزٍ مُطْلَقًا).
لكن أعقب هذا الباب بحديث سيدينا موسى وأيوب، قال ابن حجر: (لَكِنِ اسْتَدَلَّ الْمُصَنِّفُ عَلَى جَوَازِهِ فِي الْغُسْلِ بِقِصَّةِ مُوسَى وَأَيُّوبَ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ).
فالغسل حاجة تبيح التعري، كما في شرح النووي على مسلم (4/ 32).
بل نص أئمتنا على جواز التعري للتبرد، فدل على أنه بجوز لأدني حاجة

أما الأدلة التي استدلوا بها فهي كثيرة، منها:
حديث بَهْز بن حكيم، عن أبيه، عن جده أنّه قال، قال رسول اللَّه صلى اللَّه عليه وسلم: «احفظْ عورتَكَ إلّا مِن زوجِكَ، أو ما مَلَكتْ يمينُكَ، قلتُ: أفرأيتَ إذا كانَ الرجلُ خاليًا؟ قال: فاللَّه أَحَقُّ أن يُستَحيى منه»، أخرجه أحمد في المسند 5/ 3 - 4، والبخاري معلقًا في الصحيح 1/ 385، كتاب الغسل (5)، باب من اغتسل عريانًا وحده في الخلوة. . . (20)، وأخرجه أبو داود في السنن 4/ 304، كتاب الحمام (25)، باب ما جاء في التعري (3)، الحديث (4017)، وأخرجه الترمذي في السنن 5/ 110، كتاب الأدب (44)، باب ما جاء في حفظ العورة (39)، الحديث (2794)، وقال: (هذا حديث حسن)، وذكره المزي في تحفة الأشراف 8/ 428 ضمن أطراف معاوية بن حيدة -وهو جدُّ بهز بن حكيم- رضي اللَّه عنه، الحديث (11380)، وعزاه للنسائي في عشرة النساء، وقال المحقق: (في الكبرى)، وأخرجه ابن ماجه في السنن 1/ 618، كتاب النكاح (9)، باب التستر عند الجماع (28)، الحديث (1920)، وأخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك 4/ 179 - 180، كتاب اللباس، باب التشديد في كشف العورة، وقال: (صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرِّجاه) ووافقه الذهبي، قال المناوي في فيض القدير (1/ 195): (قال الترمذي والحاكم: صحيح، وأقره الذهبي، ورواه البخاري معلقا، قال ابن حجر: وإسناده إلى بهز صحيح، ولهذا جزم البخاري بتعليقه، وأما بهز وأبوه فليسا من شرطه، وقال الكمال ابن أبي شريف: بهز وثقه أحمد وآخرون، وقال أبو حاتم: لا يحتج به، وقال ابن عدي: لم أر له حديثا منكرا، وأبوه حكيم قال النسائي: لا بأس به).
وحديث «إن الله حيي ستير» مشهور.

حديث : «إيَّاكم والتعرّي فإن معَكم من لا يفارقُكم إلّا عندَ الغائِطِ وحينَ يُفضي الرجلُ إلى أهلِهِ، فاستحْيُوهم وأكرِمُوهم»، أخرجه الترمذي من رواية ابن عمر رضي اللَّه عنهما، في السنن 5/ 112، كتاب الأدب (44)، باب ما جاء في الاستتار عند الجماع (42)، الحديث (2800)، وقال: (هذا حديث غريب، لا نعرفه إلّا من هذا الوجه).
وفي مسند البزار (11/ 89، رقم: 4799)، وحديث السراج (2/ 202، رقم: 838) عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، رَضِي اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيه وَسَلَّم: إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَنْهَاكُمْ عَنِ التَّعَرِّي فَاسْتَحْيُوا مِنْ مَلائِكَةِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ مَعَكُمُ الْكِرَامِ الْكَاتِبِينَ الَّذِينَ لا يُفَارِقُونَكُم  ْ إلاَّ عِنْدَ إِحْدَى ثَلاثِ حَالاتٍ: الْغَائِطِ وَالْجَنَابَةِ وَالْغُسْلِ فَإِذَا اغْتَسَلَ أَحَدُكُمْ بِالْعَرَاءِ فليستتر بثوبه، أو بخذمة حَائِطٍ، أَوْ بِبَعِيرِهِ.
وورد عن ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «نُهِيتُ عَنِ التَّعَرِّي»، رواه أبو داود الطيالسي في مسنده (4/ 380، رقم: 2781)

حديث: «لا تُبْرِزْ فَخِذَكَ ولا تنظرْ إلى فَخِذِ حيٍّ ولا ميتٍ»، أخرجه أحمد في المسند 1/ 146، وعزاه ابن حجر في التلخيص الحبير 1/ 278، كتاب الصلاة (4) الحديث (438)، إلى البزار، وأخرجه أبو داود في السنن 3/ 501 - 502، كتاب الجنائز (15)، باب ستر الميت عند غسله (32)، الحديث (3140)، وأخرجه ابن ماجه في السنن 1/ 469، كتاب الجنائز (6)، باب ما جاء في غسل الميت (8)، الحديث (1460)، وأخرجه الحاكم في المستدرك 4/ 180 - 181، كتاب اللباس، باب إن الفخذين عورة، وأخرجه البيهقي في السنن الكبرى 2/ 228، كتاب الصلاة، باب عورة الرجل.
قال العمراني في البيان (2/ 115): (قوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -: «لا تبرز فخذك» ولم يفرق بين أن يكون هناك من ينظر، أو لا ينظر).

حديث ابن عمر: أنَّ النبيَّ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كانَ إذا أرادَ حاجَةً لا يرفَعُ ثَوبَهُ حتَّى يَدنُوَ منَ الأرضِ. أخرجه أبو داود في سننه ت الأرنؤوط (1/ 11)، ورواه الترمذي في سننه ت بشار (1/ 66، رقم: 14)، والدارمي (1/ 527، رقم: 693)، وفي مرقاة المفاتيح (1/ 380): ("رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيُّ" قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ: وَضَعَّفَهُ "وَأَبُو دَاوُدَ، وَالدَّارِمِيُّ  ": قَالَ ابْنُ حَجَرٍ: وَسَنَدَهُ حَسَنٌ، وَفِي الْجَامِعِ الصَّغِيرِ: رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُدَ وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ُ عَنْ أَنَسٍ وَابْنِ عُمَرَ، وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ُّ فِي الْأَوْسَطِ عَنْ جَابِرٍ).
حديث أَنَس بْنِ مَالِكٍ قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيه وَسَلَّم إِذَا دَخَلَ الخلاء لم يرفع ثوبه حتى يدنو من الأرض، أخرجه البزار في مسنده (14/ 82).
قال الطِّيبي في شرح المصابيح: (يستوي فيها الصحراءُ والبنيان؛ لأن رَفْعَ الثوبِ كَشْفٌ للعورة، وكشفُ العورة لا يجوزُ في الخَلْوة والصحراء، إلا عند الحاجة والضرورة، ولا ضرورةَ في رَفْع الثوب قبل أنَّ يقرُبَ من الأرض عند الجلوس لقضاء الحاجة).

سترها عن الجن والملائكة:
فقد قال الله تعالى: ﴿إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ﴾ [الأعراف: 27]
ومر حديث: «إيَّاكم والتعرّي فإن معَكم من لا يفارقُكم إلّا عندَ الغائِطِ وحينَ يُفضي الرجلُ إلى أهلِهِ، فاستحْيُوهم وأكرِمُوهم»، وحديث : « إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَنْهَاكُمْ عَنِ التَّعَرِّي فَاسْتَحْيُوا مِنْ مَلائِكَةِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ مَعَكُمُ...».
وورد عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: "سَتْرُ ما بيْنَ أعْيُنِ الجِنّ وَعَوْرَاتِ بَنِي آدَمَ أنْ يَقُول الرَجُلُ المُسْلِمُ إذا أرَادَ أنْ يَطْرَح ثِيَابَهُ: بِسْمِ الله الذِي لا إلَهَ إلا هو"، رواه ابن السني في عمل اليوم والليلة.
وفي شعب الإيمان (10/ 178، رقم: 7345)، وأمالي ابن بشران - الجزء الأول (ص: 310، رقم: 714): عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمْ عَنِ التَّعَرِّي، أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمْ عَنِ التَّعَرِّي، إِنَّ مَعَكُمْ مَنْ لَا يُفَارِقُكُمْ فِي نَوْمٍ وَلَا يَقَظَةٍ، إِلَّا حِينَ يَأْتِيَ أَحَدُكُمْ أَهْلَهُ، أَوْ حِينَ يَأْتِيَ خَلَاهُ، أَلَا فَاسْتَحْيُوهُم  ْ، أَلَا فَأَكْرِمُوهُمْ  »


ومما يستأنس به قول الله تعالى: ﴿فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُما مَا وُورِيَ عَنْهُما مِنْ سَوْآتِهِما وَقالَ مَا نَهاكُما رَبُّكُما عَنْ هذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلاَّ أَنْ تَكُونا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونا مِنَ الْخالِدِينَ (20)﴾.
وقوله تعالى: ﴿بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ (22)﴾ [الأعراف: 22]
﴿فَأَكَلَا مِنْهَا فَبَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى (121)﴾ [طه: 121]
قال البيضاوي في تفسير الآية الأولى (3/ 8): (وفيه دليل على أن كشف العورة في الخلوة وعند الزوج من غير حاجة: قبيح مستهجن في الطباع)، ونحوه في السراج المنير للخطيب الشربيني (1/ 467).

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجتك أو ما ملكت يمينك. الحديث رواه أحمد والترمذي وغيرهما .*


لكن في تتمة الحديث قال:
فإن كان أحدنا خالياً، قال: «فالله أحق أن يستحيا منه.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لكن في تتمة الحديث قال:
> فإن كان أحدنا خالياً، قال: «فالله أحق أن يستحيا منه.


ذكرت هذا قبل أن أرى كلام الأخ محمد، وفقه الله.

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

قال الحافظ ابن رجب رحمه الله في "فتح الباري" له:
وقد استدل بهذا على الجواز الغسل في الخلوة عرياناً إسحاق بن راهويه- أيضاً -، وذكر أنه كانَ شرع من قبلنا، إلا أنه لم يرد شرعنا بخلافه.
وقد يمنع هذا من يقول : قد ورد شرعنا بالتستر في الخلوة أيضا.

وقال رحمه الله في موضع آخر:
وقد أجمع العلماء على وجوب ستر العورة بين الناس عن أبصار الناظرين، واختلفوا في وجوب سترها في الخلوة، على قولين ، هما وجهان لأصحابنا وأصحاب الشافعي ، ويجوز كشفها للحاجة إليه بقدرها بغير خلاف، وقد سبق في ( ( كتاب : الغسل ) ) ذكر بعض ذلك.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

*أبو مالك المديني**
محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد* 

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://majles.alukah.net/t190858/

----------

